# Daily Sling Shot Scores



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought I would start a topic to keep up with daily scores for those that practice every day
like myself.

List how many hits out of total number of shots.

Sling shot used

BB size

Target size

Distance

I will start things off with yesterdays practice session:

*Total shots:* 110

*Total hits:* 57

*Sling Shot:* Hathcock Sniper

*BB's:* 3/8" steel

*Targets:* 2" and 3"

*Distance: *33'

Look forward to seeing others numbers!!!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW!

No one else practices???

I forgot to add you can list your band set also.

In this case I just tied on a fresh set of Gold Winners from A+.
This affected my score trying to get zeroed in with new bands.

MORE practice tomorrow!

Remember, if you compete and you're not practicing your competition is.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> WOW!
> 
> No one else practices???
> 
> ...


I work late and by the time I get out it is dark. I still shoot every day but I cannot effectively practice until the weekends. I will post my stuff tomorrow. I must warn you though. At ten meters I am lethal. I usually practice further away than that.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks RM!

I'm working on a lighting set-up for the after daylight situations coming soon (time change).

I will not let anything affect my practice sessions.

I will post some pics later this weekend.

Thanks for sharing your scores!

I want to see some of these Elite shooters scores on this forum.

Seeing what others are shooting will make one better. It let's you know where you're at
and where you need to be if your competing.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

When I practice I dont find myself keeping count only because I shoot hundreds of times and I like to speed shoot too many numbers for me to keep count!!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Gib said:


> When I practice I dont find myself keeping count only because I shoot hundreds of times and I like to speed shoot too many numbers for me to keep count!!


Thanks for the input Gib!

Here's a suggestion, especially if you plan on being competitive:

Prior to practice pre-count sets of shots, for example, I count out 10 shot sets
and shoot groups of 10. I have pad and pen beside me where I stand. I already have the sets
wrote down with 10 and a dash out to the right so I can simply write the number I hit bside the
the dash. Looks like this: 10 - 8. Meaning 10 shots, 8 hits.

Or, count out the total number of BB's the day before each practice to at least know your total
# of shots. Knowing your total # of shots ahead of time means you can mentally keep up with 
the # of hits. For example, if you started with 200 BB's, everytime you get a hit just start keeping count in your
head. When done write down your total # of hits along with total shots. Example would look like this:

Total BB's = 250

Total Hits = 125

Accuracy percentage = 50% @ 10 meters w/ 3" diameter circles.

If the distance and the target size change (and it should) mark it down in your journal also.
You won't really appreciate a journal until several months down the road when you can go back
and review your progress. Don't rely on your memory regardless of your age, I promise it will fail you
after enough time has past. The first thing I suggest to all my students I train to improve their strength
is a training journal. The sport doesn't matter when it comes to keeping a journal. My saying around here is:

*If you don't write it down, it didn't happen!
*
I have MANY more suggestions if anyone is interested. This is just the tip of the iceberg for what
I have planned for shooting accuracy improvements, sling shot competition, mental conditioning,
physical conditioning etc.

Stay tuned friends!

I would LOVE some input from the Elite shooters on this forum.

What about JayBird, Jim Harris, and others???????????????

Let's take this sport to the next level! I'm talking extreme levels of accuracy.

YES, it can be done and I'm going to prove it!

Take care...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

J


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Just did this............ grabbed a hand full of balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job buddy!

Thanks for posting!!!

This is what I'm talking about!!!

Keep it up.

Anyone else got some scores?

I'm in the middle of a practice break as I write this.

Back to practice. I was at 170 shots before break. Won't tally up till the end
of the day.

See ya!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok. 100 shots from 33 feet (10 meters) resulted in 51 hits. The target was 2 inches in diameter. Normally I would consider this a bad day. However I was using the new bent rod slingshot with tubes. I usually shoot flatbands on the PS2 or Flatband ergo. It was also VERY windy today. So all in all not bad.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Ok. 100 shots from 33 feet (10 meters) resulted in 51 hits. The target was 2 inches in diameter. Normally I would consider this a bad day. However I was using the new bent rod slingshot with tubes. I usually shoot flatbands on the PS2 or Flatband ergo. It was also VERY windy today. So all in all not bad.


Not bad at all RM!

That's great shooting especially at a 2" target. Matter of fact that's
real *GOOD* in my book.

*Thanks for posting* your scores!









Stay with it my friend!









I like your bent rod SS.* Good work* there.

Take care...


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Ammo: 3/8" chromium steel bearings
Bands: Bill Herriman's Express bands
Range: 10-14m (it varied)
Shooting style: Gangsta, ear-draw
Target: Stainless steel flour sifter (about a 4" average cross section)
Shots: around 75 or so
Hits: around 20 (hey, I'm still new and tooling my form)


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Way to go Darb!

Stay with it and watch where you'll be in a couple weeks or months.
You'll surprize your own self.

Thanks for posting your scores!!!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Todays scores:
*
*Total shots:* 200 ( Goal was 1000 total shots but a severe thunderstorm ruined my plans)

*Total hits:* 90

*Sling Shot:* Hathcock Sniper from Bill Hays

*Bands: *Gold Winners from Perry @ A+

*BB's:* 3/8" steel

*Target: *4" & 38mm Ping Pong Ball

*Distance: *33'

*Note:* 3 of the 90 hits were at the *Ping Pong Challenge Ball.
*I shot 10 shot sets. The last shot of each set was always at the
ping pong ball. I did one whole set at nothing but the ping pong ball 
and hit it 2 out of 10. I was happy with this but not satisfied yet. I will settle for
nothing but 10 out of 10 in future practices. That's my *long term goal.
*
*Short term goal* is consistency at a given target size and then move down the line.

*Accuracy Tip:* Practice shooting at a small target and then move up to a larger one
and your percentage of hits on the larger one will go up. *For example*, let's say your
average at a 5" target is 40%. Start shooting at a 3" target for 20 - 40 shots and then
switch back to the larger target and you'll hit it more times than before. Nearly guaranteed!









Try it!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Total Shots: 4

Hits: 2

Sling shot used: My board cut.

BB size: Rocks from the ground

Target size: two feet by three feet or so. (130 gallon fuel tank at ten yards, stump at 12 yards)

The slingshot broke one of the forks off on the fourth shot.

Conclusions: I need stronger wood. Stump shooting (strolling and taking shots at whatever catches the eye) is more fun than target shooting or plinking).


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

The slingshot broke one of the forks off on the fourth shot.

Did a forkhit caused that?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

,


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Frodo said:


> The slingshot broke one of the forks off on the fourth shot.
> 
> Did a forkhit caused that?


Nope. It broke on the draw. The frame was simply too weak to hold up. I'm going to transfer the bandset to one of my naturals.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Ammo: 3/8" chromium steel bearings
Bands: Bill Herriman's Express bands
Range: 10-14m 
Shooting style: Gangsta, ear-draw
Target: Stainless steel flour sifter (about a 4" average cross section)
Shots: around 100 or so
Hits: around 25-30 (with several stretches of 4-5 in a row).

Target: 4" hard miniature pumpkin
Shots: 10
Hits: 5 (a bit messy, but fun)


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm waiting for the wind to die down hopefully so I can get in several hundred shots today.

Normally, I practice no matter the conditions, but when the wind is blowing ( 50 mph gusts) so hard it lifts
my target box off the saw horses, it's ridiculous to even try.

I wanted to practice in the rain yesterday but there was cloud to ground lightning all over the place.
No way! Not me!

Thanks again to *ALL* who are posting their scores.

This is *GREAT!!!*


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Unexpectedly nice weather here ... sunny, with a few scattered clouds, and a gentle breeze.

I've got my Hofbrau picnic table umbrella angled so I can shoot in the shade at my outdoor backstop. Gonna lay down for a little while (back pain), then I'll be up for a 2nd round of shooting sling and bow.

p.s. Corrado and Philly: you missed out on the salmon pear and meyer lemon tartare ... ya snooze ya lose.







Still have some salmon belly I can sear on the flat-top though, if anyone pays a visit.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Didn't get to the bow today (shoulder sore and back hurting), but got more slinging in.

Ammo: 3/8" chromium steel bearings
Bands: Bill Herriman's Express bands
Range: 10-14m 
Shooting style: Gangsta, ear-draw
Target: Stainless steel flour sifter (about a 4" average cross section)
Shots: around 100 or so
Hits: around 25-30 (with several stretches of 4-5 in a row).

Target: Split tennis ball
Shots: around 25
Hits: around 8

Analysis: I'm getting better, but I think the 3/8" ammo is too small for the express bands I was using, and is probably too small for the fastbands I have in reserve. I'm gonna place an order for more of both types of bands, plus 15 lbs of 1/2" steel (which will hopefully result in better band efficiency, less band wear, and also improve my accuracy).


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Todays scores:

Total shots:* 80

*Total hits:* 42

*Sling Shot:* G10 Jade Dragon from Bill Hays

*Bands: *Express Bands from Tex-Shooter

*BB's:* 3/8" steel

*Target: *3"

*Distance: *33'

*Note:* Didn't have any hits for the first 20 rounds. Had to find my aim spot for
new SS I was using. Very windy today. Wanted to get more practice in but had
other priorities.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This day. Lined up 10 cans at two different shooting sessions. 11 shots 10 hits for first goaround. 2nd goaround 10 shots 10 hits. Both positioned at the regulation 33 foot distance. See the videos posted today used RayShot's Mag Pouch. I like.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

dgui said:


> This day. Lined up 10 cans at two different shooting sessions. 11 shots 10 hits for first goaround. 2nd goaround 10 shots 10 hits. Both positioned at the regulation 33 foot distance. See the videos posted today used RayShot's Mag Pouch. I like.


GREAT shooting!

Thanks for posting your scores!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> This day. Lined up 10 cans at two different shooting sessions. 11 shots 10 hits for first goaround. 2nd goaround 10 shots 10 hits. Both positioned at the regulation 33 foot distance. See the videos posted today used RayShot's Mag Pouch. I like.


GREAT shooting!

Thanks for posting your scores!!!
[/quote]

This is my shooting yesterday.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=m_U-qjU3NQQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUWtuP86_YQ


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Peresh was kind enough to have me over earlier, to mentor me on how to replace bands, and to try out several different bandsets. At the moment, I'm sporting a pair of flatbands by Garry Miller ... they're lighter than the double express bands, but they shoot wonderfully fast and accurate for their relatively light draw, and I was dialed in almost immediately. Afterwards, I had the pleasure of popping off a bunch of rounds from his wrap around open-air porch.

Ammo: 3/8" steel
Bands: Fastbands
Range: 20m
Shooting style: Gangsta, ear-draw
Target: 10" aluminum pie pan, nailed to a tree bole.
Shots: around 20
Hits: only 2 or 3 (I was having some trouble with roll-off top/bottom spin with the extremely slender pouch), and the bands were also slipping slightly due to the new varnish on my SS.

Ammo: 7/16, 8/16 and 9/16" steel (mostly 8/16)
Bands: Gary Miller Flatbands (single)
Range: 20m
Shooting style: Gangsta, ear-draw
Target: 10" aluminum pie pan, nailed to a tree bole.
Shots: roughly 100
Hits: 40+









Ammo: 8/16 steel
Bands: Gary Miller Flatbands (single)
Range: 40m
Shooting style: Gangsta, ear-draw
Target: 10" aluminum pie pan, nailed to a tree bole.
Shots: 5
Hits: 1


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, I'm hurtin, but I had another good shoot just now.

Ammo: mostly 1/2"
Bands: Gary Miller Flatbands (single)
Range: 12-14m
Shooting style: Gangsta, ear-draw
Target: 4" flour sifter.
Shots: roughly 100+
Hits: 60+

Target: Tennis ball.
Shots: 30
Hits: 10

Definite improvement with the new lighter bands, larger ammo, and practive.

Time for hot pack and electrostim on the back.


----------



## Deber (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi guys , been shooting around 2 months,and alot lately. Shooting a bunch of diff style shooters but ive mostly been using(the last 4-5 days) a barnet blackwidow with single theraband gold cut by A-1. today I shot from 28 ft cause there is no more room in the basemant into backstop I made.

Customized blackwidow (Perry's tapered flatband I believe)
marbles not sure what size they are but they dwarf the .38 cal steel and the .44 cal lead balls I have
28' shooting gangster style (no aiming just feeling for the right spot)
hit 17 out of 25 shots which I believe is real good for me (although i dont usually count)
target is a bean can

Im happy hitting a large target for now I would assume ill work my way to smaller targets later
My 9 year old said he wanted a break tonight so he didnt shoot but he usually shoots from 20 ft which is what i was shooting from just a week ago hehe
We both have made huge improvements in the last few weeks


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Deber said:


> Hi guys , been shooting around 2 months,and alot lately. Shooting a bunch of diff style shooters but ive mostly been using(the last 4-5 days) a barnet blackwidow with single theraband gold cut by A-1. today I shot from 28 ft cause there is no more room in the basemant into backstop I made.
> 
> Customized blackwidow (Perry's tapered flatband I believe)
> marbles not sure what size they are but they dwarf the .38 cal steel and the .44 cal lead balls I have
> ...


Pretty good shooting!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Deber said:


> Hi guys , been shooting around 2 months,and alot lately. Shooting a bunch of diff style shooters but ive mostly been using(the last 4-5 days) a barnet blackwidow with single theraband gold cut by A-1. today I shot from 28 ft cause there is no more room in the basemant into backstop I made.
> 
> Customized blackwidow (Perry's tapered flatband I believe)
> marbles not sure what size they are but they dwarf the .38 cal steel and the .44 cal lead balls I have
> ...


Marbles more than likely measure 5/8 inches. 28 feet is a good distance to practice. Good shooting. A basement to practice in is great, wish I had one.


----------



## Deber (Oct 12, 2010)

yea the basement is great. The target is in a small unfinished part of the basement which is like 10 feet long. We stand in the finished part and shoot through a open door leading to the unfinished part. We have 3 dents in the finished wall from earlier forkhits or total missfires(whatever they were hehe ). Im gona have to fix them eventually!!! Hopefully we won't have anymore wall hits!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I grew up shooting a barrel pump bb gun, and later a co2 pellet gun, at a trap in my parent's basement ... but it was only a half basement, so I only had about 10 feet. In hindsight, my parents were very progressive to let a 10 yr old like me play with guns and pistols and molten lead.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

today i got my SS from SS in a hat, it was from Chugosh. i shot that 30 times with 20 hits from 20'. shot my terminator 65 shots and hit 45. overall i shot 95 and hit 65 from 20' not too bad since i almost neever target shoot


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Rainy and miserable here ... no shooting today.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Updated Scores:

10-26-10, Tuesday

Total shots*=40

*Total hits*=21

*3/8" ammo

3 different SS's:* Hathcock Sniper, Cowboy, and a SS made by Gary Miller.

*Distance:* 33'

*Bands: *Gold Winners, Bands from Gary Miller

*Target size:* 4" round suspended from chain

*Todays scores:

Total shots: *120

*Total hits:* 53

*Ammo:* 3/8" BB's

*Distance:* 33'

*Sling shot:* G10 Jade Dragon by Bill Hays

*Bands:* Taperd Latex flat bandsby Gary "Flatband" Miller

*Target size:* 4" round suspended from chain

*Note: *Tried to shoot faster and had more misses. Focus more!

Thanks again to everyone that's participating in these daily scores!!!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Deber said:


> Hi guys , been shooting around 2 months,and alot lately. Shooting a bunch of diff style shooters but ive mostly been using(the last 4-5 days) a barnet blackwidow with single theraband gold cut by A-1. today I shot from 28 ft cause there is no more room in the basemant into backstop I made.
> 
> Customized blackwidow (Perry's tapered flatband I believe)
> marbles not sure what size they are but they dwarf the .38 cal steel and the .44 cal lead balls I have
> ...


Very good!

Stay with it and stay focused!!!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> today i got my SS from SS in a hat, it was from Chugosh. i shot that 30 times with 20 hits from 20'. shot my terminator 65 shots and hit 45. overall i shot 95 and hit 65 from 20' not too bad since i almost neever target shoot


Awesome!

Thanks for posting your scores!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Todays scores:

Total shots:* 110

*Total hits:* 32

*Sling Shot:* Hathcock Sniper & G10 Jade Dragon

*Bands: *Tapered Latex from Gary Miller

*BB's:* 3/8" steel

*Target: *3", 4", and 5"

*Distance: *33'

*Note:* I would normally consider this a bad day of shooting but the wind
was really blowing hard making ALL my targets move with a 1" sway rate each way.

I guess it's all in how you look at it, huh?

*Tip:* Never let negative thoughts enter your mind during practice. This will transfer
to your shooting also. Maintain a positive mind and if things aren't going well change the
way you think about it like I did today with the wind blowing. This turns obstacles into
challenges.

Any other scores today???

*Thanks* in advance!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Cesspool woes here ... different kinda "shooting" going on at this end today.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

m


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Lay off the spinach for a few days, Popeye.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

s


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

3 shots 3 hits at 10 meters with 3/8 steel ball using RayShots Mag Pouch. It do make a difference with its auto centering magnet and slim strong design. Try it and it will increase your hits.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pseqe4XboAQhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pseqe4XboAQ


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Using RayShots Mag Pouch with non magnetic ammo 3 cans 3 hits at 10 meters ammo is 5/8 marbles. This ammo is wider than the pouch but its still a hit with me. Give these pouches a try.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYDlVnKl3xM


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Yesterdays Scores: 10-29-10, Friday

Total shots:* 120

*Total hits:* 50

*Sling Shot:* Hathcock Sniper & G10 Jade Dragon

*Bands: *Tapered Latex from Gary Miller

*BB's:* 3/8" steel

*Target: *3", 4", and 5"

*Distance: *33'


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Todays Scores:*

*Total shots:* 150

*Total hits:* 50

*Sling Shot:* Hathcock Sniper & G10 Jade Dragon

*Bands: *Tapered Latex from Gary Miller

*BB's:* 3/8" steel

*Target: *3" & 4"

*Distance: *33'

*Note:* I did away with my 5" target. Now I have 2-4" targets and 1-3" target.
The reason for this is I could hit the 5" 10 times in a row consistently. When
I hit the 4" 10 in a row consistently, I will go to 3.5" and so on to my long term
goal of 38mm ping pong balls @ 33' 10 in a row.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Stopped the truck long enough to do a little stump shooting, targets were various bits of roadside rubbish. A plastic bag at about six meters, 2 for 2. A Plastic bottle at six meters or so, 1 for 2. A 20 oz drink can at about eight meters, 3 hits for 5 shots. A couple other things as well, both missed.

All in all, 6 hits for 10 shots.

Using the Slingshot In The Hat slingshot made by Brooklyn and .30 inch Marksman ammo.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Todays Scores:
*
*
Sling Shot:* *Natural Pocket Shooter
*
*Total shots: *30

*Total hits:* 4

*Ammo:* 20-3/8" BB's and 10-1/4" BB's
*Note:* Shoots better with 1/4" BB's due to narrow fork width.

*Bands:* Tapered Latex by GFM

*Distance: *33'

*Target:* 4"

*
Sling Shot: Hathcock Sniper

Total Shots:* 100

*Total Hits: *13 - 7 @ 33', 6 @ 53'

*Ammo:* 3/8" BB's

*Bands: *Tapered Latex by GFM

*Distance:* 33' & 53'

*Target:* 3" & 4"

*
Sling Shot: Jade Dragon

Total Shots:* 120

*Total Hits:* 43

*Ammo: *3/8" BB's

*Bands:* Tapered Latex

*Distance:* 33'

*Target:* 3" & 4"

*Note:* Overall, pretty lousy scores.* 250 total shots* with *60 hits*. 
Can't shoot well every time I guess but that's my goal.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I tried to do this today but it was super cold and windy. Once I break out my winter gear I will be all set.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

got some shooting done today.
here is my score...








slingshot/ groovy(made by me)
bb size/8mm
target 440ml can
distance/5 meters.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

It's colder than a witch's teat here (37F & winds 15-20 mph) ... too nippy to shoot. Tomorrow and wednesday will be cool clear, 50's, and no wind, which is perfect fall weather. I'll definitely shoot then.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Todays Scores*

*Total Shots* = 100

80 shots w/ G10 Jade Dragon by Bill Hays

34 Hits @ 33' w/ 3/8" BB's

20 shots w/ Natural Pocket Shooter by myself

12 Hits @ 25' w/ 1/4" BB's

.030" Tapered Latex Bands by Gary "Flatband" Miller
on both sling shots.

*Total Hits* = 46

*Note: *I really like my little Natural Pocket Shooter I made. 
With 1/4" BB's and .030" tapered latex bands this baby shoots fast. I'm getting a chrono soon. 
Can't wait to start testing different band sets.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Summary for October 22 - November 1, 2010
*
*Total Shots *= 2090

*Total Hits* = 505

The above summary is from the time I started this topic up through todays
scores.

Lots of shooting *practice* and lots of *FUN!!!*


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

You forgot to do a line chart of your improving accuracy with each bandset and ammo combination ... horror !









Going to go out in a bit to build a new BBg sorter.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

BBg sorter done. Going shooting ... going to try to develop an easy way to use walnuts as targets.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, I figured out a way to shoot walnuts ... I just used a rubberband to attach them to a piece of butcher's twine (with a knot on the bottom end) hung from my target rail. Once the line is up, it takes all of but 10 seconds to band on a new nut.










Range: 10m
Ammo: 7/16" steel
Target: Unshelled Walnuts, hanging from string (difficulty: intermediate)
Bands: Gary Miller "Flatbands" (med-draw), gangsta style.
Shots: 60
Hits: 6 (10%)
Comments: the small size is great exercise for focus and developing tight groupings, and they explode very satisfyingly, in a small shower of shell fragments. Even though I only managed 10%, I was able to get 80%+ of my shots within 1-1.5" of the nut, which is another leap forward in accuracy for me. I'm pretty pleased with 80% accuracy in a 4" circle at 10m, at this stage in my progress. Switching off to other targets after doing 50 shots at a walnut makes them seem positively HUGE by comparison, and easy to hit.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Round 2: I switched to 1/2" steel, and briefly caught fire. At one point I was 5 for 18 (including grazes and partial shatters), but then I cooled off a bit. Had to come in because my hands (and bands) were getting cold.

Range: 10m
Ammo: 1/2" steel
Bands: Gary Miller "Flatbands" (med-draw), gangsta style.
Target: Unshelled Walnuts, hanging on string (difficulty: Intermediate)
Shots: 40
Hits: 8 (20%)

TIP: small rubberbands (like the one in my photo above) tend to cut themselves on the shells when the latter explode, so thicker rubberbands are recommended ... like the ones they use on bunches of broccoli.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Round 3: Running out of sunlight, and Gary's flatbands have developed a small pinhole in one of the bands at mid-length that's slowly enlarging, so they're going to let go soon. They've served me very well indeed these past 400 or so shots. Wonderfully consistent shooters, particularly with the larger ammo.

Range: 10m
Ammo: 1/2" steel
Bands: Gary Miller "Flatbands" (med-draw), gangsta style.
Target: Unshelled Walnuts, hanging on string (difficulty: Intermediate)
Shots: 60
Hits: 9 (15%), plus nothing further than 2" off target.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

F


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice !









p.s. Hey, regulation distance is 10m+, not 7ish ... get thy toes behind the line Satan !









p.p.s. I am temporarily without a sling again, but expect to be properly re-armed very soon. I'll probably be back onto Tex-Shooter's gum-rubber Latex 16# Express Bands** for a bit, and then after that I'll give ZDP-189's Fastbands another go, to see if I can keep that tiny little pouch on the business end of my full-size balls.









--------------------
_** Double your pleasure, double your fun, with Tex Shooter's double, double, double-bands gum !_


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

70 shots 
25 hits
8" x 6" metal door of a incenerator
75' distance
.68 cal paint balls
selfmade frame with 3" wide tapered therabamd gold bands

In my defence I just finished this frame today.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Every 10-12 days I take a couple of days off from practice.

Practice resumes this evening and a marathon session this weekend!

Thanks to ALL who have participated in this ongoing thread of practice scores!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

630 cm far indoor
71 shots
28 confirmed 
2 uncomfirmed 
9.5mm steal

target :circle cut plywood piece diameter 3.3cm


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Today :

Outside 
lenght ; 8 meters

Target same 3.3cm circle plywood.
Shots fired 51 
comfirmed hits : 20
uncomfermed : 1

Only 51 shots cuz my target broke !
Cheers


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Comment: OK, first go around with EPS-017, and the very first time I've ever done my own band attachment ... which came out pretty well, but not perfect. I'll have to get one of the guys to retie one side for me tomorrow (I'd redo it but I'm out of ties). New bands seem noticeably stiffer by several pounds than the last bandset (perhaps they're 050 instead of 030 thickness ?), and the alignment is a tad off. I definitely liked the last bandset better, which had me shooting great.

Range: 10m
Ammo: 1/2" steel
Bands: Gary Miller "Flatbands", heavy draw (.05 latex), gangsta style.
Target: Unshelled Walnuts, hanging on string (difficulty: Intermediate)
Shots: 60
Hits: 5 (8%)

Range: 10m
Ammo: 1/2" steel
Bands: Gary Miller "Flatbands", heavy draw (.05 latex), gangsta style.
Target: The head of the "flying pig" toy (see L.I. Slingshooters Club thread, page 2)
Shots: 40
Hits: 10 (25%)


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Yesterdays Scores, 11-6-10, Saturday

*Total Shots* = 190

*Total Hits* = 69

*Sling Shot* - G10 Target Master

*Bands* - Tapered Latex, .030"

*Target* - 3"

*Distance* - 33' & 53 '

*Note:* Had a very bad beginning! I tried some more 1/2" BB's and the 
last one I fired hit my knuckle of my left hand. Hurt extremely bad. My hand
started swelling instantly. I've tried 1/2" numerous times and it's always been a bad
experience. I'm not using 1/2" no more.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*Todays Scores

Total Shots* = 250

*Total Hits* = 50

*Sling Shot* = G10 Target Master

*Ammo* = 3/8" Steel BB's

*Bands* = Tapered Latex, .030"

*Target* = 1.5" Orange Wiffle Ball, (Very Challenging)

*Distance* = 33' & 53"

*Note:* I intentionally shot at this small target the whole practice session.
Doing so tightens up your groups and makes larger target sizes seem
trivial. Great way to practice!!!

Hand felt better from yesterdays accident. I was happy with todays performance considering
my target size.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Figured I'd join this thread. Starting out cold this afternoon..

Shots: 50

Hits: 29

Avg: 58%

Target: Tennis ball on string

Distance: 33'

Slingshot: Gary Flatband Blue Skeen Model

Bands: Flatband Latex .050'X5/8X1/2

Ammo: 3/8" Steel and .375" lead mixed.

Ran 10 straight on last 10 shots. Think I could have up'ed the average if I shot a hundred shots. Been having a problem with my sholder after a nasty struggle with a biligerent weed wacker that was way too cranky to start.

Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Whats up? Everyone else hurt thier sholder too?
Philly


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I shot a little while experimenting with a portable sawhorse backstop, but I wasn't really aiming at anything or keeping score.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Shredded a small sardine can, and a soda can, earlier. Didn't keep score.

Was using a new set of Tex-Shooter's express bands on EPS-017, but I had to retie them after a bit to shorten them up. They're a step up in draw from Gary's 0.050's, so it'll take me a few sessions to re-acclimate.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Slingman, where are you?


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I shot the Slingman ... but I didn't shoot the deputy.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Here we go :

From 630cm indoor

Shots fired 72 shots
Comfirmed hits 40
Uncomfirmed hits 1
Target :soda bottle cap

I did some speed shooting 
From 630cm
Shots fired :13
Time ; 60 sec
Hits : 3
Target : soda bottle cap

Flatband do tangle up almost after every shot so tubes definitely better for speed shooting


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats about 7 meters, good shooting for that target size, very good. What size ammo? I shot 50 rounds today at a 50' indoor pistol target, 3" bullseye. 34 hits in black 16 within 1" around black. Distance 10 meters. 3/8" steel and lead.
Philly


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

philly said:


> Thats about 7 meters, good shooting for that target size, very good. What size ammo? I shot 50 rounds today at a 50' indoor pistol target, 3" bullseye. 34 hits in black 16 within 1" around black. Distance 10 meters. 3/8" steel and lead.
> Philly


Thanks

I am too using 3/8 steal


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

philly said:


> Slingman, where are you?


I'm here guys! I've been sick the last week and haven't got to practice much at all.

Feeling better today. I will practice tomorrow and post my scores.

Way to go guys on the scores!!! it will really make you better in the long haul.

Remember, if you practice at smaller targets (under 3") and begin to hit them consistently,
your groups will decrease dramatically at larger targets (over 3").

Keep the daily scores coming!!!

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

60 rounds of 1/2" steel at walnuts at 10m earlier.Using Texshooter express bands.14 hits, including grazes, partial breaks and annihilation hits.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Tied a golf wiffle ball on the same string my tennis ball is on, just made a knot and worked the string thru the holes. It sits about 6" above the tennis ball. Good size for ten meters.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

c


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

3 coke cans 3 shots 3 hits today.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*100 shots* today with my* T3* from Dan (traded sling shots) with a set of his *fast bands.

**46 hits.

*I was thrilled!!!

I used *5/16" steel BB's* @ *10 meters* and *4" round target.
*
*GREAT Sling Shot!!!*

*Note:* The lay-off from sickness seemed to help.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Darb said:


> Ok, I figured out a way to shoot walnuts ... I just used a rubberband to attach them to a piece of butcher's twine (with a knot on the bottom end) hung from my target rail. Once the line is up, it takes all of but 10 seconds to band on a new nut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should work too. If the thera gets hit I am not sure the nut will stay put but the band could be narrowed.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, haven't been able to practice much at all lately, but I made my way out into the bitter cold for a while today.

*1st session*
Slingshot: Jmplsnt Elm w/ gypsy tabs 
Bands: chained #64 rubber bands 4x4x4
style: finger supported, horizontal hold, instinct shooting
Distance: 10m
Target: 2 Arizona Sweet Tea cans ( boy they tasted good an hour before!







) 
Shots: approx. 100
hits: 50-60
Ammo: assorted ammo pouch : hex nuts, marbles, 3/8" steel, .44 cal lead, large stones,
......experimental ammo: thick square nuts, pebbles encased in clay for a round shape

comments: I really do love this particular slingshot. I usually rig it with 4x4x3s but I went with a more powerful bandset for now. It is quite a draw and basically takes me to the limit of me very comfortably pulling back and shooting often with minimal shake. I seemed to have shot pretty well for the day.....my little break let me reassess and improve a bit. Also, the inconsistency of the ammo I was using factored in it, but I did that on purpose as I hunt with whatever I can scrounge up. My deer leather is about shot at around 400 shots through 2 bandsets. I will move on to my newly discovered greatness of basketball leather.

*2nd session:*
Slingshot: Beech natural pistol grip
Bands: doubled theragold tapered 1 1/8" to 3/4" ...........*plus new and improved experimental basketball leather pouch!* 
style: pistol grip (very low fork), horizontal hold, instinct
Distance 10m
target: 2 cans ( and a bit of fun shooting a pumpkin!)
shots: 20
hits: 12

comments: I must say I am impressed with the theragold ( first timer). I found my accuracy to be good, but the doubled seemed unnecessary as I shook a lot and didn't achieve even close to there full draw ( apparently that helped my accuracy). I was also extremely impressed with the old basketball leather. I come from a basketball family and cumulative we have all gone through what seems to be well over 50 balls (mainly from my use). The leather withstood the strain far better than my deer skin and was a lot more comfortable and flexible than my scrap rawhide. Overall it is incredibly thin and and light meaning it flat out preforms and seems to hold up.

Take care everyone, this is and interesting thread....glad I could contribute

- John


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i started a shooting log

todays entry

Slingshot: red oak board cut
Bands: gold theraband 3/4in tapered to 1/2in
Style: sight shooting side ways
Distance: 10 yrds 
Ammo: 3/8
Target: 4" can food top
Shots: 100
Hits: 73


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting. Puting the sling down for a few days and warming up my Rem 11/87, duck season open.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Playing with my new boardcut.

Approx 100 shots of 9.5mm at a distance of about 8.5 metres.

Black bands, single 220mm long (200 effective) 20mm wide, no taper. Shooting indoors so I don't want too much power in case I miss.

I'm really happy with my trap, a piece of carpet backed with a very soft 60mm thick piece of foam. Even the shots going straight through the holes in the cardboard just fall down into the void inside the trap. Although the photo doesn't show it too well, there is a 25mm gap between the cardboard and the carpet behind.

Edit : Lol, it helps to actually attach the photo doesn't it


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Here we go again !!!!!!!!!!

From 630cm indoor

Shots fired 71 shots
Comfirmed hits: 46-47 I forgot
Uncomfirmed hits: 2
Target :soda bottle cap
Ammo : 9.5mm steal

After 20 hits the bottle cap partialy broke so the last 26-27hit wasn't even a full cap lol 
Also around 50% of time the cap is facing sideways to me as I hang it from a piece of string only.
In this bandset I have 1400 shots now !!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

630cm = 20ft

[/quote]


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> 630cm = 20ft


630=20.6ft







I checked again actualy i shoot form 650cm which is 21.3ft.









....... yes I know I am ,just trying to keep this thread going.

Take care


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

About 50 bb here.
the chained rubberbands dident hold up well, but shot OK


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

From 650cm indoor

Shots fired 67 shots
Comfirmed hits 36
Uncomfirmed hits 0
Target : soda bottle cap 
Ammo: 9.5mm steel
Most of the time the cap facing sideways to me as I cant fix it properly, 
My first set is allways warm up ,then I count the second sets only after that i dont count them.
After weeks of not being able to shoot I still manage to do 50% at least but I feel the the lack of pracrice realy shows.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, bikermike, those rubberbands in your photo are looped, not chained.

That may be why they didn't hold up well. Try chaining them and see if that helps.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not many people are using this thread .I am starting to feel weird and selfish to post here

Anyway ... . that

I dedicate this to Shot in the foot (Jeff) He mentioned a new way ( to me) about attaching the bands to the fork

New method::::

Distance: Indoor 650cm
Shots fired 48
Comfirmed hits 35
Uncomfirmed hits 0
Target : soda bottle cap 
Ammo: 9.5mm steel
I noticed a snap after 15 hits my band started to break I still managed good hehe. Around the first 20 hits the cap faced to me I hardly could miss a shot lol

My old method of attachment :::

Distance :650cm indoor
Shots fired 66 shots
Comfirmed hits 40
Uncomfirmed hits 1
Target : soda bottle cap 
Ammo: 9.5mm steel

Around 70 % of the time the soda cap not facing me so it's is even smaler diameter of target to hit.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Hey, bikermike, those rubberbands in your photo are looped, not chained.
> 
> That may be why they didn't hold up well. Try chaining them and see if that helps.


 Thanks for pointing that out. I got told the sane thing on another thread. I chained some and they last abought 4 times longer.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

todays groups and scores


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

bikermikearchery said:


> todays groups and scores


nice grouping man. how many shots, what ammo and distance please


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> todays groups and scores


nice grouping man. how many shots, what ammo and distance please
[/quote]

That is around 50 shots of .177 at 6 yards (indoor ketch box in my work shop)
when I get on my mark I move to the outdoor 20 yard target.
only getting abouy 50% om the 20 yard target with the light bands and .177 bbs


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Like your catch box Biker, watch out some critter doesn't move in on you. Nice shooting.
Philly


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Playin with my new ss I shot 20 3/8 steel from 10 paces and hit 17


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I shot with 100 percent accuracy at 45 feet and 60 feet into my catchbox. Hitting the the little 1 1/4 inch (2.5cm) circular target, well, that is another story.

I like this thread guys. I will have to keep track and post.

Keeping track of hits with the intentions of posting, assists in concentrating while shooting. Good for improvement.

@brooklyn, you aren't hogging you are keeping it alive. Thanks


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I learned something today. I fliped the bands around on my ergo and darnd if the thing dident shoot where I aimed. I have no idea why that worked.

3/4" tapering to 1/2" x 9" long theraband gold bands.
Rayshots Magnetic pouchs.
.177 bbs ammo.
rolled a coke can at 10 yards untill it was chewed to pieces. 
Got a new can at 20 yards and hit 14 out of 20 shots.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bikermikearchery said:


> Well I learned something today. I fliped the bands around on my ergo and darnd if the thing dident shoot where I aimed. I have no idea why that worked.
> 
> 3/4" tapering to 1/2" x 9" long theraband gold bands.
> Rayshots Magnetic pouchs.
> ...


I can relate to what you say about flipping the bands around. With the experience I have *finally* accumulated, it is apparent to me after several shots if I need to take the bands or tubes off and recheck the lengths and all. Amazing still to me, is how such little things can affect accuracy.

I can tell by the look of the magnetic pouch you have put some miles on it, unless I am mistaken. That is very good for me to see, since I very much want, what I provide to be a worthy part of enjoyable slingshot shooting. Thanks for including that you are using the MAGNETIC POUCHES, in your comments.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You are gonna be tough to beat at this years "shoot " Ray! At 65 feet I even have problems seeing a can in the catchbox never mind a 1 1/4" Bullseye! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You are gonna be tough to beat at this years "shoot " Ray! At 65 feet I even have problems seeing a can in the catchbox never mind a 1 1/4" Bullseye! Flatband


You can't fool me Gary, I know you will pull a Jedi "zone in" on the target. Eyes closed.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I changed over today from my bb shooter to the big gun. 5/8" marbles make quick work of a coke can.

My Aluminum Ergo
3 layers of theraband gold 3/4 to 1/2" taper 9" long
Buffalo leather pouch 1" x 3 1/4" 
5/8" glass marbles
20 Yards (60') 
30 shots with about 60% hits on the can, 
(probly a bit better but after a few hits the can is preaty shreaded.)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Two nights ago:
My reinforced pine ergo
1842 looped tubes
3/8" steel ammo
21', in the garage
50 shots, 14 hits on a hanging quarter

Last night I went what seemed like 5 for 1000 on the bottom of a can! Gotta take the good with the bad, I guess.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Shooting my first homemade boardcut indoors at 21 feet or 7 yards.

Tex shooters Express bands 8 1/2" from pouch tie to fork

.36 cal lead, .44 cal lead, 3/8 steel, 7/16 steel balls

50 shots

3" dia bullseye paper target

46/50 hits in black

Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

one day i will be able to do this ............. see above target.... nice shooting man.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Rob, just made today my second board cut, same pattern as the one that shot the group above but I added a Palm Swell for stability. Waiting for the Linseed oil to dry and will shoot a target and post tommorow.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Todays target, 100 shots, 7/16 steel and .36 cal lead balls, My new palm swell board cut, Tex Express bands 8 1/2" band length, pouch tie to fork. Distance 7 yards, indoors. Had a few fliers due to bad release, I have a bad split in my thumb and had a band aid on it causing some rough releases. New shooter is great, very comfortable. 3" bullseye target.

Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you're giving me an inferiority complex now man


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Todays target, 100 shots, 7/16 steel and .36 cal lead balls, My new palm swell board cut, Tex Express bands 8 1/2" band length, pouch tie to fork. Distance 7 yards, indoors. Had a few fliers due to bad release, I have a bad split in my thumb and had a band aid on it causing some rough releases. New shooter is great, very comfortable. 3" bullseye target.
> 
> Philly


Ah yes, those nasty split fingers, a nuisance to shooting!! It seems to me like clock work. October hits and so do the split fingers.

Keep 'em flying!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ray and you guys with the dry splitting skin... I used to get the same thing at the start of every winter and it would last until spring.
When I lived up in Wisconsin it was a REAL nuisance and fairly painful. So I went to the pharmacy and got every hand cream and moisterizer they had... cost well over $100, and none really worked that well. Out of a sort of desperation I tried Olive oil one night, and surprise! It actually helped a little.

Stuck with the Olive oil after that... simply rubbing my hands and other dry spots down before going to sleep and within a week it was completely cleared up. Since that time I haven't had any more dry, cracked hands issues as everytime it even starts to happen I just Olive oil it up.

Oh... I haven't posted to this thread before, as I don't practice the same as most people... there's no set schedule and just grabbing a handful of ball bearings and shooting a few times a day is hard to track... but yesterday I did grab a handful of 30 and hit my soda can sized gong 15 times from just over a 100', using my black pocket Ranger, shooting .375 cal steel with 1" straight cut gold theraband.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Ray and you guys with the dry splitting skin... I used to get the same thing at the start of every winter and it would last until spring.
> When I lived up in Wisconsin it was a REAL nuisance and fairly painful. So I went to the pharmacy and got every hand cream and moisterizer they had... cost well over $100, and none really worked that well. Out of a sort of desperation I tried Olive oil one night, and surprise! It actually helped a little.
> 
> Stuck with the Olive oil after that... simply rubbing my hands and other dry spots down before going to sleep and within a week it was completely cleared up. Since that time I haven't had any more dry, cracked hands issues as everytime it even starts to happen I just Olive oil it up.
> ...


Thanks for sharing what you found with the split fingers. At one point I used it on my face. Was great but there is getting used to the idea. I wish I had paid attention to the effect it had on my hand. Yes I have noticed regularity is important but many things somehow don't conquer the splits. I will have a go again with the olive oil, this time on my hands.

Great shooting.

It is very frustrating to me to hear of the accuracy some of you have. I was always a good shot with an open site gun. A year ago after 20+ years of not shooting a rifle, though this time with a scope, I shot very good. Even with the pistols my brother had I shot well.

This slingshot shooting is another deal. I suppose the challenge is a driving force for me to persist in getting better and better. Lately I shoot mostly at a soda can from 60 ft away. This does help me to see how much better I am at shorter distances than in the past.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Olive Oil, Hmmm? Got to try that, I have had some success with Bag Balm, its used on Cows to keep thier utters from chapping from milking, works pretty good.

I wish I could get outdoors to shoot, too cold and to much snow, I don't want to get into a rut at 21' indoors but I figure I am still working on my form and muscle memory by shooting every day. At this point, it's all I have so I will go with it till the weather improves. Expecting 6" more of snow tommorow.

Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Olive Oil, Hmmm? Got to try that, I have had some success with Bag Balm, its used on Cows to keep thier utters from chapping from milking, works pretty good.
> 
> I wish I could get outdoors to shoot, too cold and to much snow, I don't want to get into a rut at 21' indoors but I figure I am still working on my form and muscle memory by shooting every day. At this point, it's all I have so I will go with it till the weather improves. Expecting 6" more of snow tommorow.
> 
> Philly


Even though you are indoors at shorter shooting distances, I like what Perry (A+ slingshots) says: "aim small, miss small." It also is a principle Boll hayes points out in his shooting method video, focus on the print of the can as a target. You probably do this anyway. For those that haven't heard that it may be a good tip for them.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Ray, absolutely right, the smaller the aim point the better the grouping. I have been putting a 1" orange dot in the center of the 3" bull, gone after 10 or so shots then I shoot for the hole in the center. Had a thought today, instead of buying targets, I cut a 3" hole in a piece of computer paper. It's easy to see the ones outside 3". Once I can put 95% inside, I will go down to 2". Well, beats watching TV thats for sure.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, yesterday it was like 70 degrees outside so shooting was consistent and fun... today it's like 35 with a lot of wind... so I only shot about 10 shots, every shot was less and less accurate as the bands got colder.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A beautiful day today... so I was able to do a little shooting!

I did an introduction video for my Ranger Slingshots where I hit 7 out of 10 on a soda can size gong from 110'... then did a bit of target shooting afterwards.

Shooting from the 110' line I was able to hit around 65% for the day using a Pocket Ranger, a Predator and my Target Ranger.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bill, great shooting, too darn cold up here to get outside, 17 deg F here this morning, never got obove 22 today, Single digits tonight and more snow this week. Shooting indoors is better than not shooting at all but yearn to get back to some longer ranges. I sneak out for a few shots out the back door but the bands get cold fast.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks to all of you that post your scores, videos and targets. Seeing the posts has been a motivating force to improve.

In the last two days I felt I was zoning in on what I needed to improve my accuracy. I am hopeful I *have *zeroed in on getting to the next level of accuracy.

Two things have helped. First is switching completely to gangster style. Second, finding the timing of when to let go of the pouch in conjunction with the process of putting the "bead" on the bullseye.

I realized I have to let the catty at full draw drop down while aiming and go a hair below the bullseye. Then, as soon as I pull up and on the bullseye, let go, don't wait. What was messing me up was seeing the movement of the catty (aiming reference point) and getting comfortable with the visual movement of the reference point as the movement looks huge superimposed on the bullseye when the movement isn't.

Reminds me of the way movement looks on the crosshairs of a scope. But pull the trigger and bulls eye. Movement wasn't as bad as I thought.

So I decided to shoot two paper targets back to back to see if the improvement could be legit. Hopefully the days to come verify better accuracy.

Here are the back to back targets I just shot at from 37 feet, indoors. Not great but, encouraging for me.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was shooting in the garage with my Tex replica boardcut and was really on a roll so I got out the video camera. That, of course, killed the roll! 
Actually I tried two videos shooting at a quarter from 21'. The first vid I hit the first shot then missed 5 in a row, the second I went 2 for 4 but the quality is pretty crappy, so I didn't put it on YouTube. Now that I know how to set up my camera out there I'll try again soon on a higher res setting.


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

New to the forum. It's a great learning tool to keep track of what and how you shoot especially if you are not able to pit yourself against your peers in open competition I shoot almost daily a variety of weapons standard round with my ss is approx 50 rds of 1/4" steel bearings. At 3" Tupperware lid at 33-35 ft on last round 18 hits. Using dankung jungle hunter black bands


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good shooting peeps


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Thanks to all of you that post your scores, videos and targets. Seeing the posts has been a motivating force to improve.
> 
> In the last two days I felt I was zoning in on what I needed to improve my accuracy. I am hopeful I *have *zeroed in on getting to the next level of accuracy.
> 
> ...


That is good shoting from 37 feet . You must have a mansion lol

How big is your bulls eye on the left picture?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Brooklyn00003 said:


> Thanks to all of you that post your scores, videos and targets. Seeing the posts has been a motivating force to improve.
> 
> In the last two days I felt I was zoning in on what I needed to improve my accuracy. I am hopeful I *have *zeroed in on getting to the next level of accuracy.
> 
> ...


That is good shoting from 37 feet . You must have a mansion lol

How big is your bulls eye on the left picture?
[/quote]

I knew you'd be back Brooklyn. The Black partof the bullseye is 2 1/4in. (5.7cm) and the little white circle is 1/4 inch.

My house is not a mansion. Actually it is modest 3 bed two bath. Two small baths 5x8. I shoot from the back wall of my office, through a 3ft wide hall, the kitchen, to the far side of the breakfast area (dining room). I am shooting down the length of my house.

I just figured the other day that I can shoot 45 ft if I shoot from the little hall, through the family room, to the far wall of my bedroom. Though with this length I am too concerned with a flyer if I don't use big cloth behind the catch box.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Today, 2/13/11

EPS #11
Tex express bands
3/8" steel
Distance, 21 feet indoors
3" orange bull, 5" outside ring
75 shots

71 inside 4"
65 inside 3"
1 outside 5"

All seemed to work well tonight, one of those good days.

Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

100 ft Pan
10 Shots 7 hits
75ft Pan
10 Shots 9 hits
50 Pan 10 shot 10 hits
50 ft can 10 shot 6 hits
30 ft can 10 8 hits


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dan and Philly, good shooting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> 100 ft Pan
> 10 Shots 7 hits
> 75ft Pan
> 10 Shots 9 hits
> ...


Wow! Great shooting at distance.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good distance shooting, can't wait for spring so I can get outside to shoot again.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Thanks to all of you that post your scores, videos and targets. Seeing the posts has been a motivating force to improve.
> 
> In the last two days I felt I was zoning in on what I needed to improve my accuracy. I am hopeful I *have *zeroed in on getting to the next level of accuracy.
> 
> ...


Good shooting Ray. Thats about a 4" group at 37 feet by the looks of your target.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Two videos I squeezed in before it got too late. Sorry about the poor framing, I will make them better when I have more time.

What I am very pleased with is my accuracy improvement. A week ago I would be having a good day to hit 4 of 10 at 42 ft with my previous shooting style and method. Still working at being totally focus on the target when the camera is running. Weird but I was more nervous at 60 ft.

42 ft. 9 shots thought it was 10. 42 ft

60 ft 10 shots. 60 feet shooting


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Thanks to all of you that post your scores, videos and targets. Seeing the posts has been a motivating force to improve.
> 
> In the last two days I felt I was zoning in on what I needed to improve my accuracy. I am hopeful I *have *zeroed in on getting to the next level of accuracy.
> 
> ...


I have a Micarta like that but a different color fits both the hand and the pocket, a great shot great shooter.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Two videos I squeezed in before it got too late. Sorry about the poor framing, I will make them better when I have more time.
> 
> What I am very pleased with is my accuracy improvement. A week ago I would be having a good day to hit 4 of 10 at 42 ft with my previous shooting style and method. Still working at being totally focus on the target when the camera is running. Weird but I was more nervous at 60 ft.
> 
> ...


Good shooting Ray. I may have seem your hand drop on a few shots. (some times the flip was out, and some times the flip was out and down) Follow-through. I always go back to my old Marine Corps shooting principals. The last one is Follow-through. Consistant follow-through on every shot. Holds true no mater what your shooting.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bikermikearchery said:


> Two videos I squeezed in before it got too late. Sorry about the poor framing, I will make them better when I have more time.
> 
> What I am very pleased with is my accuracy improvement. A week ago I would be having a good day to hit 4 of 10 at 42 ft with my previous shooting style and method. Still working at being totally focus on the target when the camera is running. Weird but I was more nervous at 60 ft.
> 
> ...


Good shooting Ray. I may have seem your hand drop on a few shots. (some times the flip was out, and some times the flip was out and down) Follow-through. I always go back to my old Marine Corps shooting principals. The last one is Follow-through. Consistent follow-through on every shot. Holds true no mater what your shooting.
[/quote]

Some people don't like observations/suggestions/criticism, I am not perfect so I will listen to any. Thanks for the observations.

I have been working to find what works for me for best accuracy. About 5-10 minutes before I began incorporating part of how I used to shoot. setting my anchor point and pushing the catty away until full draw. That brought my accuracy up. Since my mind was adjusting to what was new and why I am not surprised by what you say I was doing.

I think that when I hold the catty at full draw or should I say at full push I am not always steady and I think I make the movements as part of putting it on mark and it leads to some movement in conjunction with the release. I will have to work on finding what and why movement is happening.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Two videos I squeezed in before it got too late. Sorry about the poor framing, I will make them better when I have more time.
> 
> What I am very pleased with is my accuracy improvement. A week ago I would be having a good day to hit 4 of 10 at 42 ft with my previous shooting style and method. Still working at being totally focus on the target when the camera is running. Weird but I was more nervous at 60 ft.
> 
> ...


Good shooting Ray. I may have seem your hand drop on a few shots. (some times the flip was out, and some times the flip was out and down) Follow-through. I always go back to my old Marine Corps shooting principals. The last one is Follow-through. Consistent follow-through on every shot. Holds true no mater what your shooting.
[/quote]

Some people don't like observations/suggestions/criticism, I am not perfect so I will listen to any. Thanks for the observations.

I have been working to find what works for me for best accuracy. About 5-10 minutes before I began incorporating part of how I used to shoot. setting my anchor point and pushing the catty away until full draw. That brought my accuracy up. Since my mind was adjusting to what was new and why I am not surprised by what you say I was doing.

I think that when I hold the catty at full draw or should I say at full push I am not always steady and I think I make the movements as part of putting it on mark and it leads to some movement in conjunction with the release. I will have to work on finding what and why movement is happening.
[/quote]

I never mean to offend or criticise, just an observation, and a comment based on my experences. I am not a perfect observer eather. Thats why I said "I may have seen your hand drop" To me the follow-through mite have been different on some shots. 
I Taught marksmanship in the Marine Corps, and have taught Archery for many years. Most of the folks I teach end up being better shots than me.








Just food for thought. The mental process of aiming takes nearly all of most peoples comcentration. If you have to think of how your shooting, (the mechanics of the shot) it takes away from concentrating on aiming.
So the mechanics or form has to be from the other side of the brain. An trained instinct or muscle memory. Try shooting a few shots with your eyes closed (*big safty warning here*) See if you can feel how a good shot feels.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bikermikearchery said:


> Two videos I squeezed in before it got too late. Sorry about the poor framing, I will make them better when I have more time.
> 
> What I am very pleased with is my accuracy improvement. A week ago I would be having a good day to hit 4 of 10 at 42 ft with my previous shooting style and method. Still working at being totally focus on the target when the camera is running. Weird but I was more nervous at 60 ft.
> 
> ...


Good shooting Ray. I may have seem your hand drop on a few shots. (some times the flip was out, and some times the flip was out and down) Follow-through. I always go back to my old Marine Corps shooting principals. The last one is Follow-through. Consistent follow-through on every shot. Holds true no mater what your shooting.
[/quote]

Some people don't like observations/suggestions/criticism, I am not perfect so I will listen to any. Thanks for the observations.

I have been working to find what works for me for best accuracy. About 5-10 minutes before I began incorporating part of how I used to shoot. setting my anchor point and pushing the catty away until full draw. That brought my accuracy up. Since my mind was adjusting to what was new and why I am not surprised by what you say I was doing.

I think that when I hold the catty at full draw or should I say at full push I am not always steady and I think I make the movements as part of putting it on mark and it leads to some movement in conjunction with the release. I will have to work on finding what and why movement is happening.
[/quote]

I never mean to offend or criticise, just an observation, and a comment based on my experences. I am not a perfect observer eather. Thats why I said "I may have seen your hand drop" To me the follow-through mite have been different on some shots. 
I Taught marksmanship in the Marine Corps, and have taught Archery for many years. Most of the folks I teach end up being better shots than me.








Just food for thought. The mental process of aiming takes nearly all of most peoples comcentration. If you have to think of how your shooting, (the mechanics of the shot) it takes away from concentrating on aiming.
So the mechanics or form has to be from the other side of the brain. An trained instinct or muscle memory. Try shooting a few shots with your eyes closed (*big safty warning here*) See if you can feel how a good shot feels.
[/quote]

I should have said I like observations.

I also totally get what you are saying about feeling a good shot. It is quite similar to the feeling of being in the "zone", in many activities. It is like (or same) as that day that side of your brian is dominating the logical side. It is like things just happen so easily and come out well.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

bikermikearchery said:


> I Taught marksmanship in the Marine Corps, and have taught Archery for many years. Most of the folks I teach end up being better shots than me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This seems like good advice!
I've not had any training, but through doing alot of shooting over the last few months I've found that anything uncomfortable or distracting about the slingshot detracts from accuracy. Repeatability is important (for me anyway) to get good accuracy.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

First 30 shots this morning.
my ergo board cut
theraband gold 3/4" tapered to 1/2" 7" long
Rayshot mag pouch
.177 bbs 
50'
15 oz tin can
19 hits out of 30

a bit of wind realy seams to affect the bbs

Edited on 14 April 11 My distance markers were off by 10'


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is pretty good shooting Mike! Especially with the wind and at 60ft.









Glad you like the magnetic pouches.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay this was the first day in around 2.5 months where I could head out and shoot straight with one slingshot without feeling and or worrying over the bitter cold. We reached a miraculous 50 degrees F today, so I had to get out there!!!

I have been shooting around 3 times a week, maybe 25 shots each time so not very much at all, and frankly I thought I'd lost any progress I made in the first 3 months of slinging....

Well, it could have been the slingshot, or just one of those days, but with the Little Ranger snug in hand with a new lanyard (it works wonders folks!) ....but I was very please with my not pinpoint, yet very consistent accuracy. I was getting a decent grouping a.k.a. the coffee can for a first day back in the swing. I was very pleased....

- 60 shots
- Aamj's Vita Ranger (http://slingshotforu...urtesy-of-aamj/)
- Tex Light .030 Latex bands and dimpled pouch
- 1/2" Marbles
- 10m
- Folgers Coffee Can

*39 hits out of 60 *

Here is the destroyed can, with marbles and a few steel balls mixed in, its quite banged up















Awful to you guys, but its the first step....









Cheers -John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting John, It's great to get outdoors again isn't it? I spent a few hours in the woods today just plinking at stumps and pine cones, it felt great. Then went out to the shed and cast 150 .45 cal lead balls, rebanded one of my EPS frames with Tex Express bands and cut the old ones up for ties. It's amazing what a few degrees of warmth can do for cabin fever.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Okay this was the first day in around 2.5 months where I could head out and shoot straight with one slingshot without feeling and or worrying over the bitter cold. We reached a miraculous 50 degrees F today, so I had to get out there!!!
> 
> I have been shooting around 3 times a week, maybe 25 shots each time so not very much at all, and frankly I thought I'd lost any progress I made in the first 3 months of slinging....
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that at all Bane! I wouldn't be able to hit anything with those marbles, they're so light! Glad the Vita-Ranger is working out for you.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I bound myself that no matter what the score was for 20 shots I would post it.

3/8 steel 
my Ergo with a pinky purpose 
Thera gold 3/4 tapered to 1/2 x 8 inches fork to pouch tie using my 5/8 magnetic pouch

71 feet
tin can, size of soda can

First 20- 7hits, then immediately I counted 20 more and
second 20- 7hits









a look at the opposite side


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I seem to be stuck in a rut here. 
I count the first 30 shots every day. no warm up. 
50 feet
.177 bbs
3/4" tapered to 1/2" bands 8 1/2" long
on my ergo board cut
20 oz tin can
today 17 hits out of 30. Yesterday was 19 hits out of 30. Best ever was 21 out of 30. dayly avarage 17 out of 30.

After the first 30 shots I usuly change to another sling shot Some times I'll shoot .25 cals sometimes I'll shoot 3/8 steel or marbles. After the litle ding the BBs make, its a lot of fun whacking the **** out of that can with some big steel or lead.

Edited on 14 April 11 when I found my distance markers were off by 10'


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bikermikearchery said:


> I seem to be stuck in a rut here.
> I count the first 30 shots every day. no warm up.
> 60 feet
> .177 bbs
> ...


You are shooting better than me. And I am totally getting what you are talking about in changing to bigger ammo. I have been regularly shooting bigger ammo for a few weeks now. BBs are great, but seeing and hearing a can get nailed with 3/8 or better, is so satisfying!!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Man... I need to practice. I'm busy moving house at the moment, but I managed to get some time in earlier today.

24 shots at 15 yds (still getting used to slingshots)
only 6 within a 4 inch circle and the rest within a 1 1/2 by 2 foot rectangle.
So that's a quarter of my shots reasonably accurate... Maybe next time.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Update on the card cutting challenge... It looks like using .38 caliber lead with a 1" X 3/4" tapered X 7.5" long, doubled up and drawn to about 37 inches will be just enough to cut a card in half.
The only problem is it's a pretty heavy pull causing some hand shake, which makes accuracy decrease... but I did get through a card using this formula from about 25 feet.
I shot these bands until they wore out today... shooting at my bright orange plastic practice golf ball from 66-85 feet. Got to where I was hitting the target a decent amount of the time... didn't really keep track of amount of shots or hits, but the percentage seemed like it was getting passable by the end.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been stuck with from 15 to 17 hits at 20 yards for some time. 
The first 30 shots
20 yards 
20 hits on a well beaten 20oz tin can.
3/4" x 1/2" tapered cut thera-band gold 9" long pouch to fork
Rayshot magnetic pouch
.177 BBs


----------

